# best trolling motor for the money



## ericshayes (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a 1432 that is being worked on and I need a trolling motor for spring. I am on a budget, but I don't want something that will break or be underpowered. I'll be using it in electric only lakes and ponds. What do you recommend? Thanks


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 26, 2009)

45lb thrust or above


my best advice is to stay away from the MG varimax. Another TB member and I both had problems with them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 26, 2009)

I suggest looking around for a used motor to get teh most bang for your buck


----------



## ericshayes (Dec 26, 2009)

I found a used minn kota power drive for 150. Are these good motors? It has 50 pounds of thrust.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 26, 2009)

ericshayes said:


> I found a used minn kota power drive for 150. Are these good motors? It has 50 pounds of thrust.



They are good


----------



## ericshayes (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks i'll get that one.


----------



## ericshayes (Dec 26, 2009)

Do you know how much they weigh? Thanks


----------



## redbug (Dec 27, 2009)

the power drive motors do not respond as quickly as the regular foot control motors do . you need to anticipate trouble and start you turn early. they also have more moving parts than a hand control motor. 

these are a few thing to think about when buying a used motor.. 
you may want to check into a reconditioned motor they save you money and have a warranty. 
As for size I would suggest the biggest motor your budget has room for.


----------



## ericshayes (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks I'm going with hand contol


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 27, 2009)

36 lbs would be the smallest as I had a 14' vhull and it worked fine


----------



## ericshayes (Jan 4, 2010)

I just got a minnkota traxxis 40.


----------

